
Icahn Doubles Down: Buys Another 7 Million Shares of Yahoo - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/icahn-buys-another-7-million-shares-of-yahoo-
======
markessien
That's what I've been saying for a while. Yahoo is WAY undervalued. It has
cash, it's running at a profit, it has the most popular portal in the world,
and MASSIVE name recognition. Additionally, in the developing world, yahoo is
the defacto standard.

Yahoo is not going anywhere soon, no matter what the press says. P/E is good
on that share, yahoo is a certain buy at the moment.

